# Flagmount Fergal - fleabitten grey approx 18yo



## Dovorian (10 March 2012)

Sold to Claire Parker in Tiptree about 6/7 years ago and since sold on, previous owner and breeder keen to find how/where he is.


----------



## Ladybird (16 March 2012)

Any more info, size, breed, etc?


----------



## Dovorian (16 March 2012)

17hh mwt Irish bred hunter by Flagmount Diamond, hunted and competed County level SH and WH in South East, then sold to Ms Parker for her mother to ride we believe.


----------



## Dovorian (29 March 2012)

Any info anyone?

I would add that I received a very odd/worrying email saying that he had 'found a decent home' an
d they hoped the old boy could have his last few weeks in comfort.

Suffice to say, we are distraught as we cannot find out exactly what has happened!

A HHO member said that Ms Parker no longer has him, I have tried to contact her but got nowhere....

Very desperate to know what the position is, he can come home at any time, we thought (led to believe) he had a lifetime home with the Parker family.


----------



## Cuffey (29 March 2012)

Try Tracing Equines--sure it will get onto her FB page as well

http://www.tracingequines.co.uk/


----------



## clare1987 (29 March 2012)

Do you have a picture??


----------



## Cuffey (29 March 2012)

Pictures
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/album.php?albumid=2456


----------



## cally6008 (29 March 2012)

Dovorian said:



			I would add that I received a very odd/worrying email saying that he had 'found a decent home' and they hoped the old boy could have his last few weeks in comfort.

Suffice to say, we are distraught as we cannot find out exactly what has happened!

A HHO member said that Ms Parker no longer has him, I have tried to contact her but got nowhere....
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried searching facebook and google for the email address that sent you the odd/worrying email ?

The HHO member, have they been back online since you messaged them ? Send them another message.


----------



## nix101 (9 October 2012)

Dovorian said:



			Any info anyone?

I would add that I received a very odd/worrying email saying that he had 'found a decent home' an
d they hoped the old boy could have his last few weeks in comfort.

Suffice to say, we are distraught as we cannot find out exactly what has happened!

A HHO member said that Ms Parker no longer has him, I have tried to contact her but got nowhere....

Very desperate to know what the position is, he can come home at any time, we thought (led to believe) he had a lifetime home with the Parker family.
		
Click to expand...

Hi just seen your post and I know claire parker. If you want to email me you can and i can help you. nixandian@yahoo.co.uk
He was sold on but only because claires father sadly died and they have to sell the daisies.


----------

